

Modern life halted as Netflix, Pinterest, Instagram go down - kurtable
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57464342-71/modern-life-halted-as-netflix-pinterest-instagram-go-down/

======
gunter69
Since i dont use Any of those my life is fine.

